# Vintage P226 w/E2 kit



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Piece of cake to install and I love the feel. An updated classic.


----------



## 8th SPS USAF (May 26, 2011)

Hud,
I have a 25 year old 226 that is mint. I was wondering if these E 2 kit would work with mine. Looks like you did yours.
How old is your 226? Kit comes with grips, right? Thanks


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Mine is 16 yrs old. The kits work will all 226's, so you should have no trouble. You will need to buy a new "short" mainspring. Grips are included. GT Distributors has them in stock for $47.00.


----------



## 8th SPS USAF (May 26, 2011)

Hud35500,
I bought one from GT for my 2008 226R 40 DAK Great thanks. I still am thinking about one for my old 226 9


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

We also have the E2 P226 kits in stock for $46.95. Sig Sauer Grips | E2 Grip Kits


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

TGS is always my go to for guns stuff, but you were out of stock when I found them at GT. Don't worry tho, I will be buying some mags from you soon.


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

No worries. I just wanted folks to know we have them for the same price. Thank you!


----------

